# Boss Vs. Western Vs Fisher Vs Blizzard?? Power Wing Plow Vs V Blade?? Ohh My.



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lets try and keep this from getting into a p*ssing match about who's plow is really better and what color you like.

I'm considering a new to me truck and it will be a 05+ diesel from Dodge or GM. My 2nd problem besides deciding on trucks (that's not the point of this thread) is a blade to put on the front of it. 

I plow mostly commercial lots varying in size from 5ish parking spaces up to room for several hundred cars and a few semi's. I also plow some driveways, both in town residentials that are 1 car wide and 25' long to country driveways that are both paved and gravel and are sometimes 2+ cars wide and 1/2 mile or longer. 

My dilemma is a V or Power Plow (XLS, 810, Wideout). I've only ran 1 V and it was a 9.2 Boss Rt3. I've never run a Fisher or Western V. Never really considered buying one after liking the direct lift and speed of the boss but not ruled out completely. The right price on one could change my thoughts. I've never run a power plow, don't see that many of them around me. I'm concerned though how a power plow would do opening up some of the long country driveways that are deeply drifted with several feet of snow in places, or I'm opening them up for the first time of the season in mid February. I've found my straight blade to be slow, hard on my truck (snow starts pushing the truck around), and a general pita to use while opening up packed driveways with 10"+ of snow that's been there for a month or more. Possible, yes, fun, no.

Also has Western/Fisher gotten their wing plows figured out and the bugs worked out? I've seen some ones with weird problems on here and don't want to be one of those people. 

Lets not make this a Chevy/Dmax Vs Dodge/Cummins argument. I'm more interested about the plows. I know what V's are good at, I'm more interested in the power wing plows and if others think I'd be ok with one of them for doing the driveways I talked about. 

For a V it would be a 9.2 Poly Boss, 9.6 Poly Western, or 9.6 SS Fisher.
For a wing plow it would be a Fisher XLS or Western Wideout probably. 

Also how interchangeable are Fisher vs Western Parts? I've found a few trucks I like at a dealer that also is a Fisher dealer. If I could work out some sort of a deal for a Fisher V or XLS on a truck I buy I don't want to be up a creek without a paddle when I need parts and they are about an 90 minutes away in a snow storm the opposite way that my route is. However there is a Western dealer much closer, they are also a Fisher dealer but they deal much more with western and I assume stock way more western parts then fisher. Fisher isn't to common in this area yet, very slowly catching on.

Sorry for the novel, if it makes no sense at all its because it's 12:30am.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I use boss, but Iam gonna say boss or western maybe the wide out or a nice boss v. Also I've never used chain lift so I can't realy recomend driect lift but I think that with direct lift it's easer to back drag cuz you can take it out of float so the snow dosent lift up plow


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

The make all depends on the dealer you find and the deal you can get. I would get a V. I think it is the most versital. I can only see the wideouts being good for doing parking lots and such. I don't think I would want to be looking down a 1/2 mile+ road, 18" snow in it with a wideout. You will be very surprised what you can open up with a V. But, I have never run a wideout. This is just IMO. You need to get a good dealer, and get a plow around what you are doing.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

andcon83;989352 said:


> The make all depends on the dealer you find and the deal you can get. I would get a V. I think it is the most versital. I can only see the wideouts being good for doing parking lots and such. I don't think I would want to be looking down a 1/2 mile+ road, 18" snow in it with a wideout. You will be very surprised what you can open up with a V. But, I have never run a wideout. This is just IMO. You need to get a good dealer, and get a plow around what you are doing.


x2 on a V probably being more versatile. My other thought was to get a V and get either Western or Boss wings for it if I want more carrying capacity.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree, I think for your situation, a v with wings would be best. I love the power plows, but for opening up with snow drifts, a v is better.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark - I don't think you can beat the versatility of the Vee. Especially with the long drives and drifted snow.

I would probably go Boss........


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

Go with a vee blade with removable wings.As for the brand go with the best one with dealer support..


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd get a V, can't beat the versatility, I've never run a wideout before, but I imagine deep snow it will act the same as your current straight blade on the truck, also I can't imagine that you can stack as high with one (could be wrong) but I do know I can stack higher with my V then I could with a straight. Also I think the new Western hydros are just as fast as the boss' and definitely don't need to be any faster. As far as direct vs. chain, I like chain, not saying one is better than the other but I like the chain mainly because some of the drives I do go down (bassakwards I know) at a steep angle and I can get down to the pavement/gravel by just letting more chain out where as with a direct lift it stops and thats it, you may never encounter this though. If you like the idea of the wings just add them to your V, and 8'6" V with wings is the same as the wideout as far as snow containing or wind rowing goes. Also try the search function this has been discussed a hundred times with in the last year alone. Wing vs. V - Boss vs Western/Fisher.

Good Luck


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a V 8ft 6 western poly and also a wideout.
I have not used the v very much as it is new to me this year. however on my last small event I left the wideout at home and used the V

One thing that I was not aware of with the V is that in scoup mode you cant angle the blade. With a wideout if you are in scoop you can angle the blade and essentially go around a corner ect. 

I have a set of wings but have not clipped them on the v. 

I find that my wideout is faster then my V.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

If you have an ebling all you need is a 7' front blade to begin with LOL

After owning a Noway Mega Rev and it being a total disaster, I learnt when it comes to snow to keep is simple and stupid and it will work... My vote is for the boss V...


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

If you want a plow that will give the least amount of problems, then the Boss V is your only choice.

I now am on my third season with me 8.2 V and there has been zero problems.

When I first started looking at plows I was close to getting a fisher V. But what changed my mine was a fella I know that does alot of the work for the plow dealers such as installs, warranty work as well as major & minor repairs. He told me to take the Boss, it should give you no problems and if you do encounter a problem, boss plows are simple to diagnose.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I would recommend the 9'2"Boss V. I have a 8611lp and think it is the best plow ever, however for your country drives the V is a must IMO. That is really the only spot I see you having an issue with a winged plow. Remember, you don't have to have the wings deployed, so in real heavy deep snow it will simply be 8'6" wide when straight. Still a V is easier to open things up with.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

My .02 is not about the plow, but rather Dealer Support, Just because you are getting a new plow doesnt mean you might not have problems, A close dealer with lots of parts will help keep your sanity when your broke down


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Duramax and a boss v, cant go wrong.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. I've wanted a Boss V since I got into plowing, but I just wanted to see what others thought to make sure I wasn't missing out on one of those power plows. I'm sure the power plows are very nice plows but I kinda thought they might not be the best for some of the stuff I do but be awesome at others.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Get a Boss V with wings.


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

I have a 9'2" Boss Poly V on my 05 GMC Duramax and a 8'6" Stainless steel Fisher V on my 07 Chevy . Both are 3/4 ton trucks. I like the Fisher way better than the Boss. I know alot of guys have had good luck with the boss but mine hasn't seemed to have held up as well as my fisher. plus something to keep in mind is if your pump/motor goes on a fisher you can short jack the chain and transport it to the shop. If your boss pump/motor goes there is no way to rasie the blade and you have to transport it by driving with the blade on the ground. I have had the motor replaced 3 years in a row, dealer serviced yearly and maintained well. My fisher - no issues.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DJs Lawncare;989780 said:


> I have a 9'2" Boss Poly V on my 05 GMC Duramax and a 8'6" Stainless steel Fisher V on my 07 Chevy . Both are 3/4 ton trucks. I like the Fisher way better than the Boss. I know alot of guys have had good luck with the boss but mine hasn't seemed to have held up as well as my fisher. plus something to keep in mind is if your pump/motor goes on a fisher you can short jack the chain and transport it to the shop. If your boss pump/motor goes there is no way to rasie the blade and you have to transport it by driving with the blade on the ground. I have had the motor replaced 3 years in a row, dealer serviced yearly and maintained well. My fisher - no issues.


Are they giving you rebuilt motors? 3 Yrs. in a row is unbelieveable! Something doesn't add up, or you're the most unlucky Boss plow owner ever.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

DJs Lawncare;989780 said:


> I have a 9'2" Boss Poly V on my 05 GMC Duramax and a 8'6" Stainless steel Fisher V on my 07 Chevy . Both are 3/4 ton trucks. I like the Fisher way better than the Boss. I know alot of guys have had good luck with the boss but mine hasn't seemed to have held up as well as my fisher. plus something to keep in mind is if your pump/motor goes on a fisher you can short jack the chain and transport it to the shop. If your boss pump/motor goes there is no way to rasie the blade and you have to transport it by driving with the blade on the ground. I have had the motor replaced 3 years in a row, dealer serviced yearly and maintained well. My fisher - no issues.


Sorry to hear about your issues with the Boss. The Boss plow can be "shortchained" similar to a chain lift plow. You just need to have a ratchet strap. Boss actually includes a strap in their emergency kit.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Western 9'6" MVP plus with the*

Western brand wings will move far more snow then the wide-out, increase versatility for the long driveways and drifts you deal with. All plows have good and bad points, dealer support is key. I like the Western trip system compared to Boss, but I like the Boss lift system. Couple things to consider: A 9'6" MVP with wings is very wide, and you while traveling cannot have it in an inverted V too much or the wings will drag. Best of luck with your purchase, RA Adams has given me great dealer support, but no longer sell and or service Boss.


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Ive got a Wideout, an 810, and a Western V. Personally I will always own at least 1 v plow for the reasons mentioned. The power plows move a lot more snow, but dont work so well at opening things up. I guess if I was only going to have one plow, it would be a V due to versatility. But it is sweet pushing with the power wing plows, you can carry a lot. For what its worth too, I think my 810 is twice the plow the wideout is, I was kind of surprised. Just better dealer support here on the westerns.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Why do you like the 810 better? Direct lift?


----------



## Nestech (Oct 6, 2006)

*My 2 cents*

Go with an 8.5' or 8'2" V-plow, You can always add wings to make it bigger. The Boss vs Western debate will go on for ever and no one will win. Go with the best local dealer support. Do a little digging, check out their parts department and get references from their customers. All plows will break you need the support when they do.
I sell and service both Western and Boss, but Western is my main line and have pretty much any part you will need in stock. Also I keep a 8.5 V as a service loaner when I can't get someone going right away. That is what you need to look for in a dealer IMO.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

dude what are you talking about? You need a ford powerstroke!! lol, just kidding....

I own a flat top 9'2" Boss V and a 9'2" VXT and a Blizzard 810PP (pre DD) The blizzard beats the V's in some situations and the V's beat the blizzard in others. I have some similar long driveways and the V really helps out there. The blizzard might be best in parking lots, but then again throw a set of wings on the V and you'll have more capacity than an expandable anyways.

heres the thing though, the boss's are way more responsive and faster than my blizzard and lifts higher and faster as well. the V's are lighter so they should be easier on your front end. Ive had cracked welds and bent wings on my blizzard and my dealer support absolutely sucks to the point that I am hell bent on taking accounts from him this coming season.

my brother in our 98 dump with 810 cleared our church's .5 to .75 acre parking lot with ~3" snow in 20 minutes.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I have never owned a V, but have a Wideout on its 2nd season. I do have a sub that has ran a Western 8.5 V the last few seasons. This year he got a new to him truck and a Boss 9.2 V. From looking over his, his input on the 2, & what I read on the forums....I would probably go with a Boss for a Vplow. Now as for the power plows, I chose a Wideout due to dealer support. I also have had 0 problems with mine. I feel its way more productive for the accounts I do. Which is a decent mixture of small & large commercial, and resi. FWIW, In comparing the carrying capacity of my Wideout to my subs 9.2 V.....its close, but I have a slight edge on him......but add wings to his and it would hold more. As for windrowing, It is NIGHT & DAY...the Wideout blows his 9.2 away! For backdragging, the Wideout again is better. For stacking, V's are better. 

I vote for power plow..............................And a Ford truck


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;990964 said:


> You need a ford powerstroke!! lol


I've driven plenty of powerstrokes, everything from mid 90's 7.3s to the new 6.4. They are nice trucks but I'd only buy a 7.3 and I'm looking for a little bit newer of a truck then that.



snocrete;991022 said:


> I have never owned a V, but have a Wideout on its 2nd season. I do have a sub that has ran a Western 8.5 V the last few seasons. This year he got a new to him truck and a Boss 9.2 V. From looking over his, his input on the 2, & what I read on the forums....I would probably go with a Boss for a Vplow. Now as for the power plows, I chose a Wideout due to dealer support. I also have had 0 problems with mine. I feel its way more productive for the accounts I do. Which is a decent mixture of small & large commercial, and resi. FWIW, In comparing the carrying capacity of my Wideout to my subs 9.2 V.....its close, but I have a slight edge on him......but add wings to his and it would hold more. As for windrowing, It is NIGHT & DAY...the Wideout blows his 9.2 away! For backdragging, the Wideout again is better. For stacking, V's are better.
> 
> I vote for power plow..............................And a Ford truck


My only worry about having a power plow is having to bust open a long drifted driveway or dealing with trying to open driveways that haven't been plowed yet for the winter where there is months of snow and ice packed down and refrozen on it. While both are rare, maybe one or two per winter that really give me a run for my money with my truck and straight blade still is leaving me thinking a V would be better. But pushing a power plow with a 9000lb+ diesel with good tires and a posi rear axle should also push better then my 7500lb+ gas truck with open diffs and not the best tires.

As far as wind-rowing the snow would a 8.2/8.5' V with wings windrow as well as a power plow while being about the same size? Both blades have a leading edge that's parallel to the windrow then to keep snow from running off the leading edge.

And see above ^ for my thoughts on a Ford. lol. I prefer the 5.9 Cummins and Dmax over a 7.3 and a long way above a 6.0 Ford.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

I just can't understand why you hate Fords so bad, but to each their own, go with the Dmax then.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> As far as wind-rowing the snow would a 8.2/8.5' V with wings windrow as well as a power plow while being about the same size? Both blades have a leading edge that's parallel to the windrow then to keep snow from running off the leading edge.


i was just playin about the psd comment since you mentioned in your first post to keep brands out lol.

i believe that a V with wings should perform at least equal to a power plow. I dont see why it would be worse. A boss 8.2 V with wings is 10' wide so similar to a 810. A boss V with wings is prolly the best combo, you get the excellent hydraulics, reliability, excellent paint etc... with the same capabilities as a power plow(except you have to manually take the wings off) and remember, I own a blizzard too. I have just heard of too many issues with the new DD plows.

and if you do end up getting a power plow, then for you situation with the big drifts at the end of the drives, I would first take a few passes sweeping the snow off the apron to the sides of the driveway then you have room to start the driveway parallel with the plow in the windrow position.

my truck weighs about 10,000lbs in winter mode.
truck- ~8500
ballast ~800
plow ~880


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

KJ Cramer;991579 said:


> I just can't understand why you hate Fords so bad, but to each their own, go with the Dmax then.


I don't hate ford at all, but out of the big 3 I prefer GM and Dodge over Ford when we are talking diesels. If we are talking gas trucks, then it's GM, Ford, then Dodge. I'd rather not derail this thread, feel free to PM me if your curious on why I pick brands in the order I do. 


ProTouchGrounds;991718 said:


> i was just playin about the psd comment since you mentioned in your first post to keep brands out lol.
> 
> i believe that a V with wings should perform at least equal to a power plow. I dont see why it would be worse. A boss 8.2 V with wings is 10' wide so similar to a 810. A boss V with wings is prolly the best combo, you get the excellent hydraulics, reliability, excellent paint etc... with the same capabilities as a power plow(except you have to manually take the wings off) and remember, I own a blizzard too. I have just heard of too many issues with the new DD plows.
> 
> ...


Either plow would work for me, I'm just trying to maybe figure out which one would work a little better then the other. I think a V with wings might be the ticket for me.

My truck probably will be similar in weight to yours but would potentially have a V box on it. But I need to start looking for a different truck, driving a 8,000lb half ton around isn't fun.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I vote for a *power* wing *plow*. Brand I will leave up to you.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark13;991519 said:


> As far as wind-rowing the snow would a 8.2/8.5' V with wings windrow as well as a power plow while being about the same size? Both blades have a leading edge that's parallel to the windrow then to keep snow from running off the leading edge..


If you take the trailing edge off, it would be similar.......but still inferior in overall windrowing performance IMO. The ability to angle in scoop, angle straight, or angle with leading edge forward & trailing straight out, are all utilized each time I go out and plow.

Now if Boss would come out with a Power Winged VPlow (w/ DP), I would be first in line for one.....checkbook and vaseline ready


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snocrete;992407 said:


> Now if Boss would come out with a Power Winged VPlow (w/ DP), I would be first in line for one.....checkbook and vaseline ready


That would be nice. I'd have to get me one of those if they made such a thing.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

snocrete;992407 said:


> Now if Boss would come out with a Power Winged *STAINLESS *VPlow (w/ DP), I would be first in line for one.....checkbook and vaseline ready


I would sell my soul for one lol.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;992407 said:


> If you take the trailing edge off, it would be similar.......but still inferior in overall windrowing performance IMO. The ability to angle in scoop, angle straight, or angle with leading edge forward & trailing straight out, are all utilized each time I go out and plow.
> 
> Now if Boss would come out with a Power Winged VPlow (w/ DP), I would be first in line for one.....checkbook and vaseline ready


That would be a slick plow. How much would that weigh, 1600lbs?? Then we would need someone to invent a new pickup to hold it.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark I have been running my 9'2" Boss V for three seasons. No problems to speak of. If I had to do it over again I might to with slightly smaller but add wings. 9.2 with wings is too big sometimes. For example I have some drives where I would have to take them off to fit between the house and the bushes on the other side of the drive. However, I guess they are very easy to put on and take off. I suppose I could do that but who wants to do that during a storm when they are busting their butts already?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should get a Fisher becouse of the trip edge IMO.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

A power wing V would be the cats a$$, I don;t know how much the rams would weight, my guess another 50-60 pounds, plus the weight of wings, which we already put on our blades, I'm guessing that if the current plow weights 900 I'd bet you could get one in at 1100 maybe 1200 lbs, but who knows, of course the pocket book will prolly lose a ton of weight so that should make up for the added weight up front, bet you'd be looking at an 8-9k plow right there. I'm sure they (plow manufacturers) are working on one.


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

If your pump goes use a heavy duty tie down strap to crank the plow up so you can get back to the shop!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think I would go with some form of V, I guess brand would be up to you. I would go with The Boss after reading some of the nightmares with Fisher.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

all i can say is that our Boss dealer takes care of us. the spring after our first season with the flat top 9'2" V, i sent my bro to get a can of touch up paint so i can spray the plow (was used to doing this with our meyer plows) our dealer asked us why we needed it and told him that some areas of paint flaked off. 

he said to bring in the plow. We did and he snapped some pics and sent them to his Boss rep. THE SAME DAY the rep calls our dealer back and tells him hes shipping out 2 COMPLETE wing sections for us. Our dealer installed the new wings and everything is perfect!

our dealer might cost a lil bit more, but ill gladly pay that b/c they know us all by name and take care of us. they also sell stihl and scag which we use as well. they are a one stop shop for us.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1008323 said:


> all i can say is that our Boss dealer takes care of us. the spring after our first season with the flat top 9'2" V, i sent my bro to get a can of touch up paint so i can spray the plow (was used to doing this with our meyer plows) our dealer asked us why we needed it and told him that some areas of paint flaked off.
> 
> he said to bring in the plow. We did and he snapped some pics and sent them to his Boss rep. THE SAME DAY the rep calls our dealer back and tells him hes shipping out 2 COMPLETE wing sections for us. Our dealer installed the new wings and everything is perfect!
> 
> our dealer might cost a lil bit more, but ill gladly pay that b/c they know us all by name and take care of us. they also sell stihl and scag which we use as well. they are a one stop shop for us.


Holy balls, you better milk that


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Would the one to two driveways a year that you mentioned that the Vplow would benefit on make up for the added efficency of the powerplow on every other driveway all year long? just a thought.. a friend of mine got a fisher stainless steel vplow two winters ago and he is still going with not a problem.. and the SS makes it look awesome haha. from looking at all the plows i would say that the fisher ss is one of the best and most durably built.
If you were to go with the v plow, i would deffinately go fisher
but if you were to go with the powerplow i have heard a lot about the blizzard.. havent really heard anything about the fisher XPS powerplow, good or bad


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;989397 said:


> Mark - I don't think you can beat the versatility of the Vee. Especially with the long drives and drifted snow.
> 
> I would probably go Boss........


Surprise surprise.... 
x2. 
Ive never even ran a Boss plow and my vote is for it..


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see the problem with getting into drive's that haven't been plowed. I get about 3 of these per season and I was able to get in them with my Snowbear! You just need to "carve" into the base of the driveway first, then angle up the rest. For the 1 or 2 instances you MAY have a year, I don't think its worth dismissing the Wideouts. With a wideout, you may be able to clear some of your drives in 1 pass whereas the V may take 2, that can add up a lot over a storm.


----------



## DEN54650 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have had several RT II BOSS plows and have never had any problems with them. I had one early model Western MVP, however, thought it had too many "modes" and was much slower to change from one position to another. Retired now!


----------



## N_Greenscapes (Feb 25, 2010)

Buy a boss v and get a backblade like an ebling. Then you don't have to worry about having a plow for specific situations. For three years I ran a '04 f-350 with a 10' boss v on the front and a 15' extend-a-plow on the rear. I had an 1.5 acre lot I could plow in 20-25 minutes on a 3" snow.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Mark-

I run a 8'6" MVP poly on my new truck at work.
Hindsight 20/20 I should have gotten a 9'6"
Have only run that V, but I think its great. Very fast response. Plus I like Westen's Ultramount system.
Also, Adams has any part I would ever need (as long as my wallet could support their prices)
If you want to take a look at it, PM me.
I'm a 20 minute ride from Woodstock.....


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

heres a lil insight from my experience this past storm.

ive been using the boss 9.2 vxt most of this season but today i was in our dump truck with our blizzard 810 powerplow.

we have massive piles at the end of the drives so no more snow can go there, what ive been doing lately is opening up the drives down the middle in V then backdragging that same pass. next one i windrow up the driveway to the left side of my first pass going in then i just drag out that last 10 feet or so that i wasnt able to windrow up onto the grass. I repeat this same procedure on the right side of my center pass.

with this technique i am able to move alot of the snow up onto the sides of the driveway and a minimal amount actualy gets dragged to the apron. with the deep snow we had this weekend i was not able to do this with the powerplow. and stacking to the sides would have taken much much longer than my technique with the V. what i ended up doing was following my brother (who was driving my 350 with the VXT) and would just stack whatever he dragged out.

so in my opinion after using both types of plows for several seasons now is that a V blade is the best weapon of choice for driveways. its much more versatile in this role. A powerplow is devastating in larger lots where you can take advantage of its pushing and wide windrowing abilities. Id say on an open lot a powerplow is maybe 10% at most more efficient than a V.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Now lets say you had wings on your VXT ProTouch, would you say it would be better then the 810? I know it would be wider but do you think the wings would make up the 10% deficit between the 2 blades?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Try 30-40% more efficient. And no wings would help some and hurt some.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Now lets say you had wings on your VXT ProTouch, would you say it would be better then the 810? I know it would be wider but do you think the wings would make up the 10% deficit between the 2 blades?


absolutely, just the added width would make up quite a bit of difference, and when your in scoop mode you get more carrying capacity with the V with wings.

this past storm, the snow was perfect consistency for the blizzard, you want snow that packs so it ends up building up in front of the plow rather than flow around and out the sides.

now, the 10% is under ideal conditions and on the same truck. since our VXT is on my diesel 4x4 F350 it can move more snow sometimes than our 98 2wd gasser dump with blizzard.

I wouldnt need wings on our resis at all b/c most times i only need to do 2 passes as is, the same with the blizzard, so on residential drives theres no difference between the two, but when the snow gets higher, thats when the V outperforms the blizzard on driveways.



> Try 30-40% more efficient


are you saying a powerplow is 30-40% more efficient than a V blade?? someone needs to be realistic here...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;1017023 said:


> are you saying a powerplow is 30-40% more efficient than a V blade?? someone needs to be realistic here...


The 30% figure has been thrown around for quite a while. I can see it being that much better in a wide area that you are windrowing.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

2COR517;1017198 said:


> The 30% figure has been thrown around for quite a while. I can see it being that much better in a wide area that you are windrowing.


Exactly, I got to use a V on a wide open lot this year and while its way better than a straight blade (actually used an 8'6" straight on the exact same lot earlier in the year) it's still no power plow. I would like to think that a V with wings would put you clost to that of a power plow both for windrowing and carrying capacity. 
As far as driveways for anything thats not drifted or one that you dont back drag I'd think a power plow would come in handy with the 10' expanded width and the sheer weight of the plows I would imagine cant hurt the backdragging performance.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

my experience is with the 810 power plow and two 9'2" boss v blades, so width wise its close. and the larger the lot the more gains you will see, but 30% seems a bit of a stretch to me. although my lots are pretty much under 2 acres.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes 30% and I say that with a 9.5 v on a bigger truck (5500) running right next to me. Were he can only take about a 6' cut I can get about a 9' cut. V's have there place in drives and stuff, but in lot they can't be touched. The downside to putting wings on a V is the wings are always tipped in and the trailing wing being tipped in reduces the load carrying capacity by about 15-20% windrowing.

ProTouch you also loose the ability to push when you lose traction and the Blizzard being on a 2wd truck may also be part of the problem. 

BTW I am not knocking a V. The last big storm we had I needed either a V or a loader to open up some lots, so it certainly has it's place in the fleet.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Boss V is a cheaper alternative, both upfront and parts than the Blizzard. 

V is Definately unstoppable for opening up, I had to get a driveway a couple weeks ago that hadnt been touched all winter as the owners were in FL. Snow at the entrance to it was over my VXT and still went through easy.

For long drives the VXT,,,literally throws snow, though you DEF need a deflector or will end up blinding you at any decent speed. 

Wings go on in a snap if you want to add nearly 2 ft for lots. 

Go with the Boss.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Yes 30% and I say that with a 9.5 v on a bigger truck (5500) running right next to me. Were he can only take about a 6' cut I can get about a 9' cut. V's have there place in drives and stuff, but in lot they can't be touched. The downside to putting wings on a V is the wings are always tipped in and the trailing wing being tipped in reduces the load carrying capacity by about 15-20% windrowing.
> 
> ProTouch you also loose the ability to push when you lose traction and the Blizzard being on a 2wd truck may also be part of the problem.
> 
> BTW I am not knocking a V. The last big storm we had I needed either a V or a loader to open up some lots, so it certainly has it's place in the fleet.


ive yet to see a good picture from top down of a Boss V with wings installed, but it looks like when fully angled the wings would be pretty much straight rather than tipped forward still. I do agree that the V cannot take as much of a cut as a powerplow but thats solely b/c of the leading wing tipping forward.

ill be the first to admit that our blizzard is amazingly efficient. but at the rate Douglas Dynamics is going, ill forego that 30% efficiency bump to get a plow thats much more reliable, quicker acting and looks better after a few seasons on it.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

ProTouchGrounds;1017870 said:


> ill be the first to admit that our blizzard is amazingly efficient. but at the rate Douglas Dynamics is going, ill forego that 30% efficiency bump to get a plow thats much more reliable, quicker acting and looks better after a few seasons on it.


A road trip to Erie will surely change your tune, if your wheels don't fall off on the way there....


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> A road trip to Erie will surely change your tune, if your wheels don't fall off on the way there....


haha, thanks for the laugh, honestly when i got to the scene i was just laughing anyways, how could i not??

the trip to erie has already been planned...time to release another erie special into the wild!

btw, did you guys know that jerre is no longer a blizzard dealer??


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

ProTouchGrounds;1018013 said:


> btw, did you guys know that jerre is no longer a blizzard dealer??


According to DD, but he still sells/services/repairs and knows more about Blizzard (and ther other two power wing) plows than most of the "engineers" in Milwaukee do....

Some folks don't like him and they're entitled to their opionions, I've had nothing but great experiences and converstaions with him. Customer for life.


----------

